# Recoil Guides



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys I am going to build a rod for my brother on my second rod he wants recoil guides. My question is three parts. 1st part is what guide size combo do yall use for a 7ft medium light fast action rod it will have a 10in rear grip 2.5 inch fore grip and a Fuji acs reel seat. I was thinking size's would be 12,10,8stripping, 7stripping, and 5(6's) plus and a sic tiptop. He doesn't want anything smaller than a six so no micros on this one. 2nd What are your thought's on just the first two guides being double foot on recoils replacing the 2 stripping guides with single foots of the same size. Third part is were can I get the double loop single foots.

Thanks again
Mg


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I've built one rod with the Recoil guides and I think I used the same guide specs you mentioned above. I might have even gone 10,8,8,7 instead of using the 12. I have one more set I'm about to use on a wading rod. All guides were double foot as my friend really liked that. Not sure where you can get the single foot like that. Does he not want the double foots all the way up?


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

SaltwaterAg said:


> I've built one rod with the Recoil guides and I think I used the same guide specs you mentioned above. I might have even gone 10,8,8,7 instead of using the 12. I have one more set I'm about to use on a wading rod. All guides were double foot as my friend really liked that. Not sure where you can get the single foot like that. Does he not want the double foots all the way up?


 I'm just going off what i have seen a rod he has has four double foot recoil with five single foot but they are double looped the ones ive seen to orderf rom mudhole and rec website are single loop only. The question on going down to just 2 double foots was based on possible weight savings and my experience which was a mircro guided rod and has only 2 double foots. thanks for the info


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah I can understand some weight saving eliminating all the double footed guides. My friend liked the double foots and I don't think weight was a big issue for him. I bought my Recoil guide sets from chunkin' charlie here on 2Cool a while back. I'm sure some of the experienced guys on here can lend some good advice.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mg,
I see no problem just using 2 DF guides w/ the rest singles. I made 1 rod just to see how I liked the recoils, using RSG or RSGC (I think they're the same) and RSPG #6's.
Here's the REC link:
http://www.reelseats.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/29_40

Jerry


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

From the reel seat forword I use a double foot 12, 10 and 8 then a single foot 8L and four 7.

I just finished two 6'10" with a split grips and expose blank reel seats. One with RECOIL guides and one with traditional Forecast Alps guides. The RECOIL rod weighed 3.14oz and the standard Forecast guide rod weighed 3.18oz.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

The only reason I mention this is because you stated you are using a 10" handle and there could be issues if you are using a guide spacing chart based on a 7" handle.

Another note to mention is the placement of the first stripper guide from the reel seat. In the past, I have placed the stripper guide too close to the reel and the line bunches up between the reel and the stripper guide while casting. After trial and error I have found that placeing the stripper guide +- 19" from the reel has eliminated this problem. I am not sayng this is Gospel but it's just something I stumbled across. Patfatdaddy gave me formula for figuring this and for me has been accurate.
Place the first stripper guide 1/3 the length of the rod from tip top to the reel seat.

If I get a chance I'll figure out your guide space


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

spacing in inches/guide
0/TT, 4.5/6, 9/6, 13.5/7, 18/7, 23/8, 28/8, 36/10, 48/12.

This places your stripper guide +- 23" from the cnter of the reel seat.

I hope this helps and doesn't confuse the issue


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Charlie thanks for taking the time to do the figuring for me i appreciate your help. As far as runnig more single foots I was curious if anyone had built any this way. One of my Waterloos is recoil guided and runs more doubles on it just wanted to see if anyone had experimented with it.


----------



## jtrout (Mar 12, 2009)

Where can i go to learn how to build rods? I would love to start building my own rods.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jtrout said:


> Where can i go to learn how to build rods? I would love to start building my own rods.


 Come to FTU Saturday Mar 28. They will be having there 2nd annual Rodbuilders Day. Lotta builders there and technical demonstrations all day. Good place to get an idea of what it's all about. Come early and stay all day,,,Jim


----------

